# Moving to NL. Where to start?



## Selina1113x (Apr 8, 2017)

Sooo, i'll keep it as short as possible, as it's probably been said 1000xs of times.

I am a young female, mother of two children, and moving to the Netherlands has been a dream of mine for ages, except I seriously don't know where to start, all I know is by 2018 I'd like it to be either completed, or at least the process to move started 

I haven't worked in the UK for just under 2 years now due to separating with my children's father. But finding work for over there from the UK is my main priority and where I think I should start(?) - Any good websites for English speakers jobs?

Also, I'm mainly concerned about being able to afford childcare while working, my children will both be in school, but will need after school care also. Is it expensive? Could I get help to cover that?

I'm highly considering the Eindhoven area, because I have friends there, but should I consider the more 'popular' area around the capital?

Also, do I need saving's to move just incase?
I'm still learning Dutch so how does that affect my job prospects?
Is it difficult to get a job as an non-Dutch speaker?


I'm just so confused on where to start, like I have a checklist, but it's just not sinking in, anyone who has moved, what were your first moves in making it happen? Where did you start?


----------



## Parbogirl (Apr 12, 2017)

Don't move to Amsterdam as housing is very expensive. First make sure you have a job before you move. I think Holland is one of the most difficult countries to move to as there are so many rules that even the Dutch don't know. Good luck.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as I know there are no websites for English speaking jobs in most non-English speaking countries. And the Netherlands is probably particularly tricky because most people there speak very good English (as well as another language or two in addition to their native command of Dutch). You could try some of the international organizations, most of which seem to be located in the Hague (though that, too, is a pretty expensive area to live in). 

Mainly, though, it will depend on what your qualifications and experience are. 

If you have friends in Eindhoven, perhaps they could help you in exploring the job market, or at least offer to introduce you around a bit when you make an exploratory visit.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Marinos (Aug 15, 2013)

Selina1113x said:


> Sooo, i'll keep it as short as possible, as it's probably been said 1000xs of times.
> 
> I am a young female, mother of two children, and moving to the Netherlands has been a dream of mine for ages, except I seriously don't know where to start, all I know is by 2018 I'd like it to be either completed, or at least the process to move started
> 
> ...




NL is a great place, moving is not such a big deal so would not be too concerned 
I don't speak Dutch and have never had an issue with Government departments etc 

You should Definitely learn Dutch and be as fluent as possible ...........this will have a big impact on your ability to find work

check out site like Living in the Netherlands for expats, by expats | Expatica the Netherlands you should be able to get most the answers you are looking for 

good luck


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Coming from the UK you should have not to many issues with the most difficult thing, the unpredictable weather. The laws are pretty strict on labor. You need to have special skills or otherwise eligible for immigration. You can find official guideline on the IND website (www.ind.nl). 
The region around Eindhoven has good job opportunities and housing is still affordable so that is a good choice. Daycare cost depends on your income, the lower the income the less you pay. Medical insurance is about 100 Euro/month (kids under 18 free).


----------

